# Famous comedian George Carlins New Rules 06



## ppko (Feb 24, 2006)

Famous comedian George Carlin's new rules for 2006

New Rule: Stop giving me that pop-up ad for classmates.com!
There's a reason you don't talk to people for 25 years. Because you
don't particularly like them! Besides, I already know what the captain
of the football team is doing these days: mowing my lawn. 

New Rule: Don't eat anything that's served to you out a window
unless you're a seagull. People are acting all shocked that a human
finger was found in a bowl of Wendy's chili. Hey, it cost less than a
dollar. What did you expect it to contain? Trout? 

New Rule: Stop saying that teenage boys who have sex with their
hot, blonde teachers are permanently damaged. I have a better
description for these kids: lucky bastards. 

New Rule: If you need to shave and you still collect baseball
cards, you're a dope. If you're a kid, the cards are keepsakes of your
idols. If you're a grown man, they're pictures of men. 

New Rule: Ladies, leave your eyebrows alone. Here's how much men
care about your eyebrows: do you have two of them? Okay, we're done. 

New Rule: There's no such thing as flavored water. There's a
whole aisle of this crap at the supermarket, water, but without that
watery taste! Sorry, but flavored water is called a soft drink. You
want flavored water? Pour some scotch over ice and let it melt. That's
your flavored water. 

New Rule: Stop screwing with old people. Target is introducing a
redesigned pill bottle that's square, with a bigger label. And the top
is now the bottom. And by the time grandpa figures out how to open it! ,
his *** will be in the morgue. Congratulations, Target, you just solved
the Social Security crisis. 

New Rule: The more complicated the Starbucks order, the bigger
the *******. If you walk into a Starbucks and order a "decaf grande
half-soy, half-low fat, iced vanilla, double-shot, gingerbread
cappuccino, extra dry, light ice, with one Sweet-n'-Low and one
NutraSweet," ooh, you're a huge *******. 

New Rule: I'm not the cashier! By the time I look up from
sliding my card, entering my PIN number, pressing "Enter," verifying
the amount, deciding, no, I don't want cash back, and pressing "Enter"
again, the kid who is supposed to be ringing me up is standing there
eating my Almond Joy. 

New Rule: Just because your tattoo has Chinese characters in it
doesn't make you spiritual. It's right above the crack of your ***. An! d
it translates to "beef with broccoli." The last time you did anything
spiritual, you were praying to God you weren't pregnant. You're not
spiritual. You're just high. 

New Rule: Competitive eating isn't a sport. It's one of the
seven deadly sins. ESPN recently televised the US Open of Competitive
Eating, because watching those athletes at the poker table was just too
damned exciting. What's next, competitive farting? Oh wait. They're
already doing that. It's called "The Howard Stern Show." 

New Rule: I don't need a bigger mega M&M. If I'm extra hungry
for M&Ms, I'll go nuts and eat two. 

New Rule: If you're going to insist on making movies based on
crappy, old television shows, then you have to give everyone in the
Cineplex a remote so we can see what's playing on the other screens.
Let's remember the reason something was a television show in the first
place is that the idea wasn't good enough to be a movie. 

New Rule: No more gift registries. You know, it used to be just
for weddings. Now it's for babies and new homes and graduations from
rehab. Picking out the stuff you want and having other people buy it for
you isn't gift giving, it's the white people version of looting. 

New Rule: and this one is long overdue: No more bathroom
attendants. After I zip up, some guy is offering me a towel and a mint
like I just had sex with George Michael. I can't even tell if he's
supposed to be there, or just some freak with a fetish. I don't want to
be on your webcam, dude. I just want to wash my hands. 

New Rule: When I ask how old your toddler is, I don't need to
know in months. "27 Months." "He's two," will do just fine. He's not a
cheese. And I didn't really care in the first place. `


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are funny and when applying Carlin's voice to them they would seem to be those type of zingers and social observations he's famous for.

But sometimes I wonder if it's really HIM that's writing them and not some jerk-off, no-life, white, skinny, geek kid that's coming with all those and claiming to be Carlin.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 26, 2006)

That was cool, shows he's still trying to be relevant in the 21st century...:ultracool


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 26, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Those are funny and when applying Carlin's voice to them they would seem to be those type of zingers and social observations he's famous for.
> 
> But sometimes I wonder if it's really HIM that's writing them.



Took the words out of my mouth, man.


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2006)

Snopes says it's not Carlin, but Bill Maher.

Either way, it's still pretty freaking funny...


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 28, 2006)

Definitely funny, but as Lady Kaur said, I'm going with Bill Maher (especially since he has the "New Rules" section on the new and improved Politically Incorrect).


----------

